# Photo emerges showing Miesha Tate almost dead while cutting weight for UFC 200



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Photo emerges showing Miesha Tate "almost dead" while cutting weight for UFC 200*










Looks like that was a nasty one. Very dangerous thing to do. I should say losing her belt wasn't that bad after all. Things could have been way worse, as they were to other people.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think the picture looks worse than it is. It looks like she's basically saying "I'm weak. I'm just gonna lie down on this towel" but the picture looks like she straight collapsed on the ground.

To be fair, her weight cut imo didn't have an effect on the fight. She didn't get given the gift of time to actually see if it was relevant.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think it looks bad. She is laying rather awkwardly and Caraway is taking her pulse. She looks out.
Remember Barao actually collapsed once. That happens.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I think it looks bad. She is laying rather awkwardly and Caraway is taking her pulse. She looks out.
> Remember Barao actually collapsed once. That happens.


Yeah I've heard of a few people collapsing. Shit's scary.

Is he checking her pulse? I thought he was just talking to her. It's obviously not good regardless haha. You want to be raring to go the day before you're fight now Snow Patroling it up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I've heard of a few people collapsing. Shit's scary.
> 
> Is he checking her pulse? I thought he was just talking to her. It's obviously not good regardless haha. You want to be raring to go the day before you're fight now Snow Patroling it up.


I've read in a Combate article he was reading her pulse. Too lazy to translate the whole thing.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I've read in a Combate article he was reading her pulse. Too lazy to translate the whole thing.


Since they are a news report, even though they have absolutely no more authority on this than me and you...I for some reason now instantly believe it :laugh:

Damn my sheep-like nature. Glad there's no excuses with how easy the fight was though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

She was saved by chewing ice...










PS: Man, that's a death stare.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

I always thought people said Tate would thrive at a 125lb class and that she was small for BW?

Maybe she went to big on her fake chest.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess that keto diet didn't work out so well for her.

Maybe Rogan & his follower "The Keto Kid" will now STFU about it on their podcasts.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Tate v Cyborg @ 145.

Book it :thumb02:


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Problem:
I TOLD YOU in other topics, giving fighters more time with earlier weigh in does not remove the problem of weight cut. 

Solution:
Weigh in should be same day as fight, so no one have time to weight cut and gain back weight!

In fact, 2 weigh ins would be optimum
- 1st weight in 2 days before fight at weight limit (for example 185)
- 2nd weight in on fight day just hour before entering octagon at limit + 5 (for example 185+5=190 for middleweights)
- HARSH penalties for missing the final weigh in


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Problem:
> I TOLD YOU in other topics, giving fighters more time with earlier weigh in does not remove the problem of weight cut.
> 
> Solution:
> ...


Really the new rules protect the weight cutter, giving them more time to re-hydrate. If anything its more unfair on the guy/girl who is fighting at their natural weight.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Exactly. The further away from fight day the weigh in is, the more weight you can cut and still gain back in a good way. 

That also mean more extreme scenarios. Someone who used to cut 15 pounds now maybe think "hey i can add on 3 pounds more muscles and cut 18 pounds next time since i have an extra day to regain weight".

Giving them more time just mean they will stretch the limits even further.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Initially I was going to say it was rather surprising that this would occur in such a setting (UFC 200 main event), then I thought about her long tenure in the sport. She's experienced enough to know what to do. Thus I peg it towards the media obligations for screwing up her scheduling. I was going to bet big on her, opted out. Stuck with Cain and Brock as my only two picks. She did not look right. She almost always weathers the storm. What a strange division it has become.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think the picture looks worse than it is. It looks like she's basically saying "I'm weak. I'm just gonna lie down on this towel" but the picture looks like she straight collapsed on the ground.


Assumed that position a few times in the living room after a good night out... 



Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> I always thought people said Tate would thrive at a 125lb class and that she was small for BW?
> 
> Maybe she went to big on her fake chest.


Big on the arms and shoulders, people talking about her dropping down seem to think she is the same size as she was vs Ronda, Tate put on quite a bit of muscle.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Problem:
> I TOLD YOU in other topics, giving fighters more time with earlier weigh in does not remove the problem of weight cut.


Good job Dana white and the NSAC are members of this forum then or else you'd TOTALLY have been wasting your time dispensing your first hand knowledge on weight cutting practices!!! 

:sarcastic12:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Exactly. The further away from fight day the weigh in is, the more weight you can cut and still gain back in a good way.
> 
> That also mean more extreme scenarios. Someone who used to cut 15 pounds now maybe think "hey i can add on 3 pounds more muscles and cut 18 pounds next time since i have an extra day to regain weight".
> 
> *Giving them more time just mean they will stretch the limits even further.*


I agree with this. It helps the fighter to recover from dehydration for the fight, but won't prevent them from dehydrating badly to hit the mark at the weigh ins. 

Miesha was clearly doing it the wrong way, just like Machida before fighting Rockhold. She was desperately getting rid of body fluids, instead of having her weight under control with adequate anticipation.
That is very dangerous and I reckon they are yet to implement the test for dehydration at the weigh ins to protect fighters.

Bear in mind that with all this dangerous struggling and dehydration, Miesha tate still had to get stripped from her clothes to make weight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Chill with the "almost dead" shit, pointlessly hyperbolic.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I think it looks bad. She is laying rather awkwardly and Caraway is taking her pulse. She looks out.
> Remember Barao actually collapsed once. That happens.


If I remember right, Barao said he got up too fast, slipped & hit his head? 



TheAuger said:


> I guess that keto diet didn't work out so well for her.
> 
> Maybe Rogan & his follower "The Keto Kid" will now STFU about it on their podcasts.


Is that what happened? Miesha looked unhealthy for a long time before the weight cut tho.



Gustafsson Fan said:


> Weigh in should be same day as fight, so no one have time to weight cut and gain back weight!


People would still cut weight. No matter what the rules were people will always try to gain an advantage.

The only side effect would be more injuries & deaths due to dehydration & brain damage.

Having 24 hours to rehydrate is a safety measure. Its in place to keep athletes safe.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Initially I was going to say it was rather surprising that this would occur in such a setting (UFC 200 main event), then I thought about her long tenure in the sport. She's experienced enough to know what to do. *Thus I peg it towards the media obligations for screwing up her scheduling.* I was going to bet big on her, opted out. Stuck with Cain and Brock as my only two picks. She did not look right. She almost always weathers the storm. What a strange division it has become.


I would assume that as well, the so called fight promotion is killing it's fighters...doing promotion. Miesha was definitely doing more promotion than everyone else on the card, part of the problem with the under 170lb classes is that the weight cut is so important.

Anyways I'm just happy she got a huge paycheck for that fight, long time coming for her.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Assumed that position a few times in the living room after a good night out...


Living room? For me it's the toilet floor.


----------



## Nogs Noggin 34 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Problem:
> I TOLD YOU in other topics, giving fighters more time with earlier weigh in does not remove the problem of weight cut.
> 
> Solution:
> ...


That would make it even worse for people cutting. Cut weight then almost maintain it for an entire day? Have to be kodding right.

And same day weigh ins there would still be people cutting and then having to fight same day.

Neither makes it better, but worse.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Chill with the "almost dead" shit, pointlessly hyperbolic.


Added "_____" to "almost dead" at the thread title, so you can feel better.
We don't want people thinking Miesha was really dying and fought anyway, right?



Trix said:


> If I remember right, Barao said he got up too fast, slipped & hit his head?


No. He specifically declared he was in a very intense weight cutting process, still 1 to 1 1/2 kilo to lose and insisting in the tube, feeling suffocated and he had a black out while getting up. He never mentioned hitting his head.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Nogs Noggin 34 said:


> That would make it even worse for people cutting. Cut weight then almost maintain it for an entire day? Have to be kodding right.
> 
> And same day weigh ins there would still be people cutting and then having to fight same day.
> 
> Neither makes it better, but worse.


No, people would not be cutting. They would make sure that their natural weight is closer to the limit. You make it sound like it is natural to weigh in 15 pounds below your natural weight and then balloon up to fight day. That if anything wears on the body.

Say for example that Anderson Silva weight in at 202 and D.C at 206 and that is 5 minutes before the fight. D.C would be dehydrated and enter octagon at 206 and lose. He would have no benefit from being naturally 220 pounds because he would not have time to refill that energy and mass. 

That means those who fight well above the limit have to change to a higher weight class OR they need to lose some strength doing more cardio.

Also, the +5 pound limit I talked about will be there for making it absolutely certain that you cannot miss the weight in if you really weigh on your natural weight. Anyone knows their natural weight, especially athletes.

If there was no massive weight cutting they would already know many weeks before that if they put on extra muscle they have to change to a higher weight class. As is now, there is always this gamble. You put on a few pounds extra muscle and hope your body is able to withstand the harsh weight cut. What if you are sick before fight or something happens then the weight cut will be really bad for you.

p.s if they change the weigh in procedures they could also chnage the limits of each class and set it higher. That is because otherwise we would suddenly thin out the lower divisions. Most guys would by today limits have to step up one class if they have to fight at their natural weight. so for example the middleweight division set at 185 today could be set to 200, light heavyweight today 205 set to 215. The result however is that we would see more equally sized fighters in the octagon.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

I stared at this hoping it would turn into a gif of the towel falling.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No. He specifically declared he was in a very intense weight cutting process, still 1 to 1 1/2 kilo to lose and insisting in the tube, feeling suffocated and he had a black out while getting up. He never mentioned hitting his head.


:dunno:



> *Renan Barao Says UFC 177 Weight Cut was Great Until He Fainted, Hit Head on Bathtub*
> 
> “I was dehydrating in the bathtub. I fainted; I hit my head and I was taken to the hospital,” Barao told Joe Rogan through a translator during an interview on Fox Sports 1 on Saturday night. “I don’t remember anything that happened before or after. I just remember [waking up] in the hospital.”
> 
> ...


I have a good memory, _sometimes_. 

If I read something once I can remember it years later.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not wrong. The source you used says what you posted.
However, that's not exactly what Barao said. Possibly a translation issue.

He indeed said he think he got up too fast, but before that, he was talking how his process was tough, he was dehydrated and feeling suffocated in the hot tub.

I don't expect you to understand this, because it is in Portuguese, but in no moment he mentions he hit his head, but even if that happened, it did after he passed out. I'll leave the video anyway, maybe you find someone to translate it for you.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Trix said:


> People would still cut weight. No matter what the rules were people will always try to gain an advantage.


How would it be an advantage if they can't balloon up again and being heavier in the Octagon¿ They will be at an disadvantage, because they will be weaker and have worse cardio due to the water loss. Once they will see they lose more fights because of that, they'll stop those extreme cuts.


----------

